# Art of Combative Pressure



## Corey Minatani (Sep 10, 2002)

Hey everyone:

My dear friend and collegue Sifu Ken Smith has just recently submitted an article for your review.

If you know Ken, this is an explosive article under his topic "symphony of destruction" series!  Seriously, Ken is a Full Instructor in Both NSI Tactical and Jeet Kune Do as well as a shodan in Okinawan Goju-Ryu.  

Please check it out at:

http://www.geocities.com/wrcma/Home.html

Corey Minatani


----------



## TargetAlex (Sep 15, 2002)

Nothing new in this article that hasn't been said already, however it MAY be new to some. I certainly wouldn't refer to it as 'explosive', however I have not read the other articles in the series.

BTW it's 'Yin Yang', not 'Ying and Yang'. If you want to compare/contrast one component with the other, it would be "Yin and Yang...' but it's not 'YING'!


----------



## Corey Minatani (Dec 17, 2002)

good points,

I recomend that you email the author, I think his email is on our members section, and let him know.

Corey.....:asian:


----------

